# Chloe's Baby Buck



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Her 4th freshening and she has her first boy! :kidblue:and he's big! Both mom & baby are doing fine although it was a very traumatic delivery! She pushed for 1/2 hr till I decided to check. Cervix was not fully dilated but I could feel hoof thru' the tiny opening. Long story, short, I had to massage cervix numerous times till it opened enough, but even then, the kid was twisted(I'm not sure how) and was really stuck. From the time I checked her manually till the kid was born, was an hour and a half. I don't think the kid was positioned properly to stimulate the cervix and that may be why she laboured since yesterday afternoon. I felt soooo awful for both Chloe with her terribly sore hind end, and the poor little baby who's leg I had to pull so hard. He's still very unsteady on his feet but I think he's really trying not to put weight on the front right leg because it may actually be injured from the pulling (I know that's awful, I feel really bad, but I also knew he had to come out of there because his sack had already broke before that). I'm just so glad he's alive and Chloe too! For a while there, I was beginning to expect the worst. Do you think I should try to wrap a brace on the leg for support? What would you use?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I would wait to see if he starts to move around okay. He sure is cute. Did he get to eat? Sounds like you did just right. 

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is cute!! WHen they need out there is sometimes no choice. Hopefully the leg is just sore and feels better tomorrow. Did he eat well?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, he's eating well and belly feels round and full. I don't usually weigh my kids but this one weighed 4.5lbs on my bathroom scale. Isn't that above average for a pygmy?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...he's adorable!! He certainly had a rough birth but I'm sure that his leg will be fine, work with him in the next day or 2 to help strengthen the muscle and ligaments.
He looks alot like the little guy I had born here in February.....and my single boy weighed 4lbs and was a pygmy/nigerian cross baby, his dam delivered a 4.5lb boy the previous year too.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! He's cute 
Good job getting him out of there!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

He is adorable! congratulations and how wonderful you are to help them out!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to hear everything worked out alright! You'd actually be amazed at how hard you can pull on a kid. I've brought 2 does into the vet in labor that couldn't get the kids out because the kids head in each case was twisted back. The vet put a chain around the kids legs and pulled with all of his might while I held the doe still and when the kid didn't budge, then we knew it was time for c-section. You'd also be amazed at how you can really stick a bulb syringe up the kids nose to suck out any birthing goo & fluid--very important to get that out especially on a c-section kid since they didn't pass through the tight birthing canal to expel that. 
Anyhow, congrats on the healthy kid & I'm glad to hear that he & his mom are doing well!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! That really was my hardest delivery yet (and I've experienced a few difficult ones). Thanks for the encouragement, Pelicanacres, about the kid's leg. I was pulling with ALL my might and Chloe leaning with all her might the other way. She seemed to know I was trying to help and co-operated very well. I was alone at home. She's laying down a lot now but does get up to nurse and the little guy's belly is fat. He's such a chunk! He's more steady on his feet this morning but really favors that front leg. I'm giving Chloe electrolytes to boost her strength and I think so far both of them are doing fine. I think we'll give her Pen G tonight when my husband can help (I hate needles!) to ward off internal infection after her ordeal. How many doses should she have?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone seems to have a different opinion on Pen G doses but I go by what they say on fiascofarms website and do 1ml/15 pounds twice daily--they say for at least 5 days or until it clears but I've heard others say to go a minimum of 7 days so I go by the 7 days.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Whew! Glad to hear everyone came through the delivery okay. You did a great job Carolyn. I haven't had many delivery problems so far, but it's nice to be ready for a difficult one when it comes. Your experience is educational for the rest of us........Hope you got some Zzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's really cute! COngrats on the little boy! Good job! :thumb: :sleeping:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------

